# Gerd/Glucose Friendly Dryrub



## knightsilver (Aug 8, 2013)

Ill start with these,

"Dryrub"
Cumin
Thyme
Oregano
Cilantro
Ginger
Rosemary 
Sea Salt
Palm Sugar

"Brine"
Filtered water
Bay leaf or Basil
Palm Sugar
Sea Salt
Rosemary 
Cumin Seed


(Cant have)
Vinegar
Mustard
Worshesterire
Cayenne
Black Pepper
Curries
Cinnamon
Chilli pepers
Nutmeg
Garlic
Sugars(or man made sugarz), Molasses, Corn Syrup, not sure about Stevia.
Tomato/Ketchup

Will be used for an ALL-Dryrub!

Feedback?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 9, 2013)

You might add honey to the list.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## knightsilver (Aug 9, 2013)

Not sure about the honey, reason Im looking at Palm(Coconut) or Stevia. Also, I did find Molasses, honey powders, but because Im borderline PreDiabetic along with my Gerd/AcidReflux, and have family that ar diabetic, thoughts?

Also looking at,

Turmeric
Tarragon
Marjoram (definitely looking)
Fennel
Sage
Corlander
And, any ideas on a replacement for chilli or paprika? Maybe using less, say, 1 tbps to cup, give or take?

Im also wanting to keep the brine and Dry-All-Rub simple!


----------

